# Consulta sobre Servidor Multimedia

## edgar_uriel84

Pues deseo montar un servidor multimedia, para reproducir videos y eso desde mi PS3. No tengo experiencia basta en este campo, he oido de MediaTomb y GMediaServer pero nada más.

Si alguien ha probado algún otro que pueda recomendar sería de gran ayuda. Al parecer MediaTomb comparte TODAS las carpetas y en Gentoo Wiki no mencionan una configuración respecto a eso, lo cual me da desconfianza, por su parte GMediaServer parece que no hace transcoding, lo cual puede llegar a ser necesario.

Entonces, abierto a comentarios, recomendaciones y demás. 

Saludos.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## opotonil

Ha mi MediaTomb me funciona perfectamente con la PS3, si no soporta algun formato puedes hacer transcoding con ffmpeg por ejemplo (a ver cuando le añaden soporte para subtitulos...).

En cuanto a las carpetas compartes solo las que quieras, una vez instalado tienes una interface web mediante la que indicas que carpetas quieres compartir y si quieres que vigile los cambios en las mismas ya sea cada cierto tiempo o mediante inotify (necesitaras soporte en el kernel).

Unas cuantas imagenes de la interface web: http://images.google.es/images?hl=es&q=MediaTomb&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Asi mismo si lo compilas con la USE javascript puedes modificar como te apareceran los archivos cuando los veas en la PS3, por ejemplo para video simplemente muestra todos los archivos y yo he modificado un poco el script para que me muestre por un lado las series y por otro las pelis segun la carpeta en la que esten guardados en el servidor.

La documentacion de la pagina no esta mal: http://mediatomb.cc/pages/documentation_overview

Salu2.

PD: cuando me estube decidiendo me parecio el mas completo, los programados en Java los mire por encima intentaba evitarlos (manias).

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Entonces probaré MediaTomb, haber si puedo eliminar esa opción para que no vean mi FileSystem completo.

Y de pregunto opotonil, es posible ver DVD's vía por medio de MediaTomb eso sería muy interesante.

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Entonces probaré MediaTomb, haber si puedo eliminar esa opción para que no vean mi FileSystem completo. 
> 
> 

 

Yo uso la opcion, en el fichero de configuracion, <pc-directory upnp-hide="yes"/> para que no se vea toda la ruta hasta los directorios compartidos.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> es posible ver DVD's vía por medio de MediaTomb eso sería muy interesante. 
> 
> 

 

Me suena... pero creo recordar que estara disponible en la proxima version que no se espera hasta el año que viene. Pero no te lo puedo asegurar lo tengo pendiente de mirar (hasta que no termine las obras en casa tengo el servidor enbolsado pa que no se me llene de polvo).

Salu2.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues MediaTomb funciona bastante bien, solo me ha dado el siguiente error:

```
2009-08-03 11:00:55   ERROR: iconv: [aquí nombre de archivo] could not be converted to new encoding: invalid character sequence!

2009-08-03 11:00:56   ERROR: iconv: El carácter multibyte o extendido está incompleto o es inválido

```

El problema tiene que ver con los acentos y caracteres especiales (como siempre), no los identifica, aun cuando esta configurado UTF-8. Parece que iconv es el que tiene el problema y no MediaTomb, estoy buscando en Google pero aun nada. opotonil tu tuviste problema con los acentos???

----------

## opotonil

Pues hasta ahora nunca me ha dado ningun error por el charset, la verdad que los acentos me los suelo comer... pero algun archivo imagino que tenga con acentos (como comento anteriormente ahora con las obras no estoy en casa y lo tengo desconectado, de forma que no puedo probar).

Con lo de que esta configurado en UTF-8, te refieres a la opcion de importacion: "<filesystem-charset>ISO-8859-1</filesystem-charset>" (por otro lado me extraña que el programador no haya tenido en cuenta el charset teniendo en cuenta que es Ruso, o de la zona no se exactamente de donde. Si nosotros tenemos problemas con los acentos y las eñes lo suyo imagino que sea mas complicado con el cirilico)

Yo estoy usando MySQL como motor de BB.DD pero bueno imagino que SQLite funcione igual de bien en este sentido. ¿estas haciendo transcoding con el fichero que te da error? por si pudiera ser cosa del programa utilizado para el transcoding.

Salu2.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con lo de que esta configurado en UTF-8, te refieres a la opcion de importacion: "<filesystem-charset>ISO-8859-1</filesystem-charset>"
> 
> Yo estoy usando MySQL como motor de BB.DD pero bueno imagino que SQLite funcione igual de bien en este sentido. ¿estas haciendo transcoding con el fichero que te da error? por si pudiera ser cosa del programa utilizado para el transcoding.

 

Hola, de momento tengo un archivo de configuración muy básico y también estoy usando MySQL y para iniciar MediaTomb hago:

```
#mediatomb -c /etc/mediatomb/config.xml

MediaTomb UPnP Server version 0.11.0 - http://mediatomb.cc/

===============================================================================

Copyright 2005-2008 Gena Batsyan, Sergey Bostandzhyan, Leonhard Wimmer.

MediaTomb is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License version 2

2009-08-05 19:21:54    INFO: Loading configuration from: /etc/mediatomb/config.xml

2009-08-05 19:21:54    INFO: Checking configuration...

2009-08-05 19:21:54    INFO: Setting filesystem import charset to UTF-8

2009-08-05 19:21:54    INFO: Setting metadata import charset to UTF-8

2009-08-05 19:21:54    INFO: Setting playlist charset to UTF-8

2009-08-05 19:21:54    INFO: Configuration check succeeded.

2009-08-05 19:21:54    INFO: Initialized port: 49152

2009-08-05 19:21:54    INFO: Server bound to: 192.168.128.244

2009-08-05 19:21:56    INFO: MediaTomb Web UI can be reached by following this link:

2009-08-05 19:21:56    INFO: http://192.168.128.244:49152/

```

Por el mensaje regresado supongo que todo esta bien respecto al charset, sin embargo el error aparece en seguida. Ando buscando lentamente porque no tengo mucho tiempo para dedicarle y de momento no hago transcoding pues quiero ajustar esto primero.

----------

## opotonil

Pues si la verdad que por la salida del log parece estar todo bien configurado para utilizar UTF-8, la verdad que no se a mi hasta ahora nunca me ha dado problemas por el charset.

Salu2.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Pues si la verdad que por la salida del log parece estar todo bien configurado para utilizar UTF-8, la verdad que no se a mi hasta ahora nunca me ha dado problemas por el charset.
> 
> Salu2.

 

Hola, pues resulto que no era MediaTomb eran mis mp3  :Very Happy: . Me di cuenta los nombres de los archivos con acentos los leía bien en la computadora pero el PS3 no leía bien las etiquetas. Así que tome EasyTag y revise las opciones, estaba escribiendo ID3v1 en lugar de ID3v2, lo cambié y sucedió el milagro. No me pregunten que extraño problema tiene el PS3 con las  ID3v1, pero lo tiene.

Nota para futuras referencias: Cambiar el charset de la etiqueta a ISO-8859-1 como dice la documentación no me funcionó, ignoro porque.

Ahora si empezaré a ver que onda con el transcoding.

----------

